# Chainsaw



## sweetwaters (May 17, 2009)

Hello,

Is there anyway to convert a pull start chainsaw into an push button start? I have a Poulan chainsaw and the pull cord got stuck today... I took it a part and after a couple of hours trying to get the starter spring back into the housing I finally got it back together. Only to have the cord get stuck again once I pulled it. Instead of messing around with the pull cord, could I convert it into a auto or push button start? I purchased a new Echo chainsaw too, but I would like to get the old one back up and running for backup. I would like to avoid bringing it to anyone to get fixed.

Thanks


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Are you talking about an electric start similar to snow blowers?


----------



## sweetwaters (May 17, 2009)

Yes just like an electric start snow blower. Thank you I could not think of a good example.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I do not think it can be done without some major reengineering; but then again there were those who said the Wright brothers couldn't fly.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

I do not know of any Chainsaw company that makes an electric start. I have never had any problem with my Husky saw, but it was used commercially, and if any problems developed, it went to the shop as soon as we got out of the woods. 

Take your saw to a shop and have them fix the pull start, and give it a tune-up.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Suggest to ensure you are using the correct starting procedures, and that the engine is tuned and working properly. Problems with pull starts are often root caused by having to use them excessively.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 10, 2009)

Most of the time I've had that happen it was junk in the rewinder. It slows down the return and allows the rope to loop a little.
Fun getting that spring back in there isn't it? 
You may have a weak spring, you can usually get them and a new spool from the Oregon catalog.
I really like my old Poulan, trimming saw. It is an antique now and just keeps on keeping on.
Fresh fuel and occasional spark plug, will generally keep it starting on the 3rd or 4th pull. The first time it pops, move it to half choke, so you don't flood it.


----------



## sweetwaters (May 17, 2009)

Yeah that spring is a pain. It took me forever just to get it back in the spot. I thought once that was back in I was good to go, but I was wrong. I looked at the other parts and it looks like the other spring (EPS) is tweaked too. Not sure if I need to purchase all of the starter parts or not.


----------



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

Ditch the Poulan, buy Stihl MS-250.. enjoy life


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Is that the one with the easy start?

I'm partial to Husqvarna myself. my only non Husky is an Echo CS-341


----------

